# Ft Pickens Pier Report Sat Aug 10, 2013



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Myself and Red( aka Mayor of Ft. Pickens Pier)Arrived couple of hours before daylight to catch bait ie Elys in order to catch Spanish Mackeral. Plenty of bait. Fished from daylight to around noon with little to no success. First of all, the pier was loaded with regulars. It seemed like home week out there. We fished hard all morning and didn't catch any Spanish Mackeral, nor did anyone else. Seemed to be schools of the smaller mullet coming thru at times. A number of people caught small mullet from time to time. Never did see any spanish busting up the bait like normal. All the lys were of the small size. No one caught the larger lys nor any hardtails were caught. We had one guy who caught about six red snappers around 12 inches. All were returned to the bay, but some of them swallowed the hook and became bait for something larger. Also had different people fishing for Kings and no-one had any hookups. Contributing factors for lack of success: too much fresh water in the bay from all the record rains in the watershed, Salinity is too low in the bay, neap tide, divers being certified down near the jetties. Weather was nice except a little rain shower during the early part of the morning. Overall fishing has been below normal at Ft. Pickens pier this year. Hoping for it to pick up soon.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Those baby snappers are a hot bait this time of year.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Usually lots of small ly's mean slot reds & B snappers. There was none? :shifty:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i was at sykes saturday morning and the spanish were there. sometimes it pays to try another spot.. definately use this site to network to get reports from other places. 

saw a guy hook up with 2 spanish seconds apart using an artificial and land them back to back.. and there was another family using LY's who caught atleast 8 spanish


----------

